# Ropes, what works best for each climbing system?



## CarsonMoss (Feb 12, 2016)

Havent found a thread that has directly covered this, but then I may have missed it, show me the thread and delete this if so..



I recently bought a Sterling HTP Orange Static 11mm Rope, more specifically to run a hitch climber with VT. Mind you I wasn't aware of such ropes as the Yale XTC or Blue Streak that I noticed everyone loves so much on here. 

Anyways,

I'm a new climber, so Im wanting to try diffeent climbing systems to see what works and what doesnt. So, I first tried using the rope to tie a traditional closed blakes hitch and there was just no friction going on at all so I ended up just making 5 wraps and ithelped but was still lousy.

I realised certain ropes shine for different climbing methods. 

So more specifically with my 11mm static climbing line, I have a Armor prus 10 mm sewn eye to eye to make my VT hitch climber. A great eye to eye ive been told but how well will it work on my 11mm static line?

So that being said, people using 1/2",11 mm, 13 mm climbing lines, what size split tails/prusiks are you using in conjunction with your personal climbing system? I also have a ABR Hi-Vee Double Positioning Lanyard with Steel Snaps - 12' Length, what size prusik is good to make the 2 n 1 lanyard?

I just want to put it all on the table as far as ropes, what your favorite climbing ropes/systems? what are you using rope wise in the system? and why? 

I hope this aint being knit picky, I just wanna be safe out there and get the best amount of friction in the ropes.


----------



## JeffGu (Feb 12, 2016)

With KM Max (32-strand, nylon core, doublebraid, 11mm) I use a RopeWrench and 9mm ArbPro cord, Distel hitch for SRT. This rope is similar to your HTP 11mm.
With 1/2" ropes (13mm) I use a 10mm hitch cord (EpiCord or OceanPolyester, but they all work well) and hitch climber pulley for DdRT. These are 16-strand ropes (either Arbormaster or XTC).
With 11.5mm and 11.7mm ropes I use ZigZags for DdRT. Ropes are all polyester doublebraid, 24-strand, Yale 11.7 (Aztec, Prism, etc.) , or All Gear _CherryBomb_ 11.5 which is a nice rope for the price.
For a 1/2" lanyard, any size of hitch cord will work fine, if you're not using it in single leg mode, because even an 8mm cord isn't going to bind up if you aren't descending on it.
If you're using a long lanyard and use it like a mini climb line in single leg mode, either a 9mm or 10mm cord will work fine.
For a long lanyard, I prefer mechanicals... Trango _Cinch_ for 10mm or 11mm rope, or Petzl _Zillon_ for 11.5 to 13mm rope. Both of these are adjustable under full load and work very well in single leg mode.








The long lanyard (in ditty bag) is _Cherry Bomb_ 11.5mm and _Zillon_ and is 30' long.
The short lanyard is _Super Static_ 11mm and _Cinch_ and is only 6.5' long. I use it on the right side, long one on left side (chainsaw on right).


----------



## CarsonMoss (Feb 13, 2016)

> With KM Max (32-strand, nylon core, doublebraid, 11mm) I use a RopeWrench and 9mm ArbPro cord, Distel hitch for SRT. This rope is similar to your HTP 11mm.
> With 1/2" ropes (13mm) I use a 10mm hitch cord (EpiCord or OceanPolyester, but they all work well) and hitch climber pulley for DdRT. These are 16-strand ropes (either Arbormaster or XTC).
> With 11.5mm and 11.7mm ropes I use ZigZags for DdRT. Ropes are all polyester doublebraid, 24-strand, Yale 11.7 (Aztec, Prism, etc.) , or All Gear _CherryBomb_ 11.5 which is a nice rope for the price.
> For a 1/2" lanyard, any size of hitch cord will work fine, if you're not using it in single leg mode, because even an 8mm cord isn't going to bind up if you aren't descending on it.
> ...



Thanks man, so do you have to use a rope wrench because the rope itself is so anti friction? I couldn't even get the rope to work tying a blakes hitch, just wouldnt grab, and thought it might be because the size or bcus its static. I think I'll get me a 1/2 " xtc with the 10mm ocean polyester and I'm definitely gonna get a mechanical rope grab for the lanyard, just so much easier. By the way that zigzag is sweet, so simple and convienantm yet damn effective.


----------



## JeffGu (Feb 13, 2016)

The Rope Wrench (or Hitch Hiker or similar device) is used to take some of the friction off of the hitch. In DdRT only half your weight is on the hitch, but in SRT all of your weight is on the hitch. This will hold you in one spot, but with that much weight on the hitch, the rope and hitch cord will glaze and melt. You need something to take about half or more of that weight back off the hitch. Both the RW and HH do this very well. You can ascend without it, and it will hold if you stop or fall, but if you try to descend the hitch will get very hot or bind up, or both.


----------



## CarsonMoss (Feb 14, 2016)

OHHH okay, I went up to treestuff's warehouse recently and saw that set up with the rope wrench and mustve misunderstood what the guy said about it. But now that you said that I just realized I need to put a cambium saver in the tree to get more friction in the hitch. I'll look into that SRT though I'll need to learn some kind of SRT to get into the conifers and such.


----------



## skygear (Feb 14, 2016)

UMMMMMM ZigZags... NICE!

I'm using a Petzl VECTOR 11mm Static Black


----------

